# Recently Diagnosed with IBS-D 18yrs old need help



## Slikk (Jul 18, 2012)

Hello everyone this is my first post. I am 18 years old just diagnosed with IBS after a colonoscopy. I suffer from anxiety and depression along with alot of stress, this makes my ibs much worse. I guess I have had IBS for awhile because I used to have a very large hard bowel movement every 3-4 days. about 6 months ago It switched to diarrhea I was very scarred and worked myself up because I started to think something was wrong with my liver because the color of the stool when I wiped was yellow, and I have drank very large amounts of alcohol in the past. The Dr.s have ran all kinds of blood work on me that come back normal except for a slightly elevated CRP which they believe is from obesity. they tell me my liver, gallbladder, kidneys etc are all functioning normal. I have diarrhea normally in the morning once or twice and I wont have a bm again.Rarely I have a normal BM. Some days it is worse 5-7 times a day with mucous sometimes only passing mucous with no stool. However, my concern is the yellow color of the stool when I have a BM it is normally a brown color like the color of cardboard, loose(always) and watery(sometimes) but I notice a yellowish color surrounding the stool, and when I wipe its like dark to neon yellow on the toilet paper no actual poop just like a yellow stain. Does anyone else have this, and what could be causing it? is it related to the IBS?I am taking align probiotic, and eating activa once a day, Doesn't really seem to make a difference.


----------



## Korga (Sep 8, 2011)

The yellow color is not anything to worry about (see current thread in general discussion forum) many of us have the same thing going on. I too was an alcoholic for a long period in my life and Pancreas and Liver problems are a bit on my mind as well. Just have the tests run instead of letting your mind run crazy on it. Do what you can to address your anxiety and depression (exercise, mellow lifestyle, good eating habits, counseling, medication if needed, stress management, plenty of sleep)and don't let your IBS interfere with your life completely. Check out the 'Diet' section of the Forum and try working with your diet to see if that helps (some things which have worked for other members are: low-fiber or high fiber, Gluten & Dairy free. Avoiding fatty meals. The Low-Histamine diet, the low-FODMAP diet) When trying dietary changes give the it a couple of months to see if anything changes. Good luck.


----------



## Korga (Sep 8, 2011)

Sorry; that thread was here in the IBS-D forum under 'Yellow Stool'.


----------



## BQ (May 22, 2000)

It could also be mucus and that is quite common for some IBS'ers.You can do everything for your gut.. but I doubt you will feel completely better unless you actually get yourself treated for the anxiety and depression.


----------

